# Film Cameras



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Both my Pentax bodies have gone kaputt, so I have been scanning grotBay for replacements. As there aren't many from which to choose, I believe Chinon take Pentax zoom autofocus lenses, but are there any other makes that take these lenses? Can I assume the lower the number after MZ, the higher spec it is????

Thanks mike :thumbsup: :thumbs_up:


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Check out London Camera Exchange @dobra, they've got quite a few Pentax film cameras from £40 up and they are totally reliable, they also in general offer a 6 month warranty on their secondhand equipment (although this does vary depending on the state of the equipment, they always accurately describe the condition in my experiences)

LCE secondhand Pentax


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Also check out Ffordes - they have got a MZ50 with 35-80mm lens for £29 - comes with 3 months warranty http://www.ffordes.com/product/16101812435181


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for the tips off. Trouble is,I know little about pentax SLR's - some are unreliable though cheap inside components? I think they are labelled similar to Canon, the smaller the number after the model code, the better the camera?


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

> http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/110228-film-cameras/&do=embed&comment=1156723&embedDo=reportComment
> 
> Pentax screw mount bodies ( or bayonet with screw insert ) are very comon.,but they will more lenses any other camera body. if you can repair a pocket watch, pentax is easy. good luck. vin


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

> which model pentax are we talking about


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

This reminded me of a camera I had years ago when I was into my photography. I had a Pentax ME super with all the lenses, tripods, dedicated flashes, filters and a motorised drive. One day I was coming back to my house and very nearby was a small crowd outside a special needs school at the end of my road. I stopped and asked and was told that Princess Diana was inside visiting the school. I shot home, got my gear, loaded a fresh roll of film, wrapped my camera in cling film because it was raining and went back. As she came out, she went along the guard rail shaking hands including mine. With my motorised drive I managed to get about 34 pictures of her hand on mine and two of her face. How rude! Well, I was a lot younger in 1984.


----------

